# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  El 'top 30' de los árboles extremeños

## F. Lázaro

La lista incluye más de veinte especies distintas, y entre todos los ejemplares hay uno de fama mundial: la encina La Terrona.



Ha muerto uno, pero quedan treinta. El abuelo de La Herguijuela, un alcornoque que superaba los cinco siglos de vida, se vino abajo hace unos días. 


Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/prensa/noticias/20...os/6118666.jpg

Fue un disgusto para los dueños de la finca del municipio cacereño de Toril en la que estaba el árbol, y una mala noticia para cualquiera que sienta cierto interés por el medioambiente. Pero la región conserva al menos otros treinta ejemplares dignos de mención. Son los treinta elegidos que tienen el honor de figurar en el Catálogo de Árboles Singulares de Extremadura.

A juicio de José María Corrales, ex director general de Patrimonio Cultural, doctor en Geografía y Ordenación del Territorio y biólogo, esa lista se queda corta. Él cita como una de las referencias obligadas el libro 'Árboles singulares de Extremadura', de Diosdado Simón, ex jefe de parques y jardines en Cáceres, que recopiló más de un centenar de ejemplares notables repartidos por toda la comunidad autónoma. «En la relación magnífica que hizo Diosdado Simón hay muchos árboles merecedores de figurar en el catálogo oficial», asegura Corrales, que tiene controlados a todos y cada uno de esos treinta elegidos.

A esos y a otros cuantos que no están en la relación pero sí en el trabajo de Simón. «En torno al diez por ciento de los que están en el libro ya han muerto», afirma José María Corrales, que además, apunta otro factor que a su criterio, hay que tener en cuenta. «Algunos de los árboles que se han ido catalogando como singulares han recibido esa distinción en la etapa final de su vida, cuando ya están en la fase de decrepitud». Eso tiene una consecuencia lógica: hay varios que están seriamente amenazados. «Si no hay un cambio y se amplía la lista, llegará un momento en que vaya mermándose, porque serán más los que se vayan muriendo que los que se vayan añadiendo al catálogo».

Para conocer esas previsiones, entre otros asuntos, este diario solicitó al departamento de prensa de la Junta hablar con el director general de Medio Ambiente o con algún técnico de la Consejería. La petición no fue atendida.

Entre los treinta árboles singulares de Extremadura, hay uno que destaca por encima de todos. Es la encina La Terrona, en Zarza de Montánchez. Vive desde hace ochocientos años en la finca La Dehesa, y su fama trasciende los límites de la comunidad autónoma. Sus 16 metros de altura le convierten en el más grande de su especie en España, y de hecho, está entre los árboles monumentales más estudiados del país.

La Terrona subsiste en Zarza de Montánchez, aunque no sin achaques. La mayoría de ellos, propios de la edad. Hace tres años, una decena de botánicos valencianos, expertos en árboles milenarios, se desplazó hasta la finca La Dehesa para tratar de remediar los males que padecía la emblemática encina. El remedio que le recetaron incluyó la instalación a lo largo de todo su perímetro de una serie de 'muletas' que partían del suelo y llegaban hasta las ramas, y que ayudaban a aligerar la carga que tenía que soportar su resquebrajado tronco. 


Fuente: http://foto-cache.hoy.es/jpg/2/4/1229853952042.jpg

La Terrona es sin duda el árbol más famoso de Extremadura, pero tras él hay otros cuantos, menos conocidos pero igualmente apreciados por los expertos en la materia y los amantes de la Naturaleza. Y la mayoría de ellos ha sabido aguantar los embates del tiempo. A veces, gracias a la suerte.

En el verano del año 2005, un cambio en la dirección del viento salvó al castaño El Abuelo de Las Villuercas -entre Cañamero y Guadalupe, en la ruta de Isabel La Católica- de morir abrasado por el mayor incendio forestal que padeció la región ese año, y que acabó llevándose por delante más de 12.000 hectáreas de monte. Y en esas mismas se han visto más de una vez varios ejemplares singulares de Las Hurdes. «Además -explica José María Corrales- se da la circunstancia de que los árboles viejos tienen la corteza hueca, y en caso de que un incendio llegue hasta ellos, se produce un efecto chimenea en su tronco, de manera que la mayoría de las veces acaban completamente destrozados».

El experto estuvo hace un mes visitando al 'abuelo' de La Herguijuela, y ya se dio cuenta de que su salud no era la mejor. Sin embargo, su opinión es muy distinta a la de Miguel Cremades, dueño de la finca en la que estaba el árbol, y que lamentaba el exceso de proteccionismo de la administración hacia estos ejemplares. «'El abuelo' de La Herguijuela se ha muerto por viejo -reflexiona Corrales-. En su día sufrió un decopado (poda de la copa) salvaje que generó graves daños, y lo que todos debemos tener claro es que si queremos conservar este patrimonio, su cuidado debe quedar en manos de especialistas en arboricultura». «Para mantener a estos ejemplares históricos -continúa el biólogo-, lo mejor es conservar las condiciones del hábitat en el que han crecido».

*Lo que dice la ley*

En este sentido, el decreto regulador (el 4/1999 de 12 de enero) deja claro la forma de actuar. Su artículo 2.2 prohibe «cortarlos, arrancarlos total o parcialmente, así como dañarlos por cualquier medio». «Para la realización de los tratamientos silvícolas o fitosanitarios requeridos para el mantenimiento del árbol -advierte el artículo 2.4-, así como para el aprovechamiento (frutos, corcho) será necesaria la autorización previa de la Dirección General de Medio Ambiente».

Más adelante, el texto legal recoge la posibilidad de establecer ayudas para los propietarios de fincas en las que haya algún árbol singular, una catalogación que implica una protección oficial al ejemplar, y que se otorga a aquellos que se ajusten a determinados criterios. Entre las razones para ser distinguido están la rareza en el número o la distribución, la ubicación, las particularidades de su desarrollo, tener unas medidas excepcionales, o una edad fuera de lo común, o estar «relacionados con eventos históricos, culturales o populares de interés».

El catálogo comenzó hace una década, con ocho ejemplares. Tres años después se sumaron 18 nombres, creció con otros seis más en el año 2005, y tres nuevos en 2006. Algunos han ido muriendo. Y otros esperan su momento para entrar en el grupo de los elegidos.

Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/v/20111218/regiona...-20111218.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy bonito artículo F. Lázaro.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hace unos tres años estuve visitando al "el abuelo", y era algo impresionante; ha sido una verdadera faena su desaparición, no sabéis cómo lo he sentido.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Varanya

La encina de la Marquesa, encina Gorda o encina Grande que existía entre Navalmoral de la Mata y Talayuela murió desgraciadamente hace pocos años. Las causas:
 sequías, rayos, plagas de orugas y hongos... y el total desentendimiento de la gente.

http://blogs.20minutos.es/cronicaver...e-extremadura/
http://centros1.pntic.mec.es/cp.camp...na%20gorda.htm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/25181927@N04/3027271371/

Saludos

----------

